# πας μη Έλλην βάρβαρος



## sarant (Aug 7, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρετε, αλλά αναζήτησα στο TLG τη φράση αυτή και δεν τη βρήκα, παναπεί (όπως το υποψιαζόμουν) δεν υπάρχει αυτολεξεί στην ελληνική γραμματεία. Μπορεί βέβαια να κουβαλάω κουκουβάγιες στην Αθήνα, θέλω να πω να είναι πασίγνωστο το ότι δεν υπάρχει, αλλά εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να το ήξερα. 

Παρόμοια περίπτωση, το "ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ", το οποίο επίσης δεν υπάρχει αυτολεξεί σε παλιό ελληνικό κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2009)

Δεν είναι το πρώτο, δεν είναι το μόνο, και πάντα θα μας μένει και η απορία «ναι, αλλά ποιος το είπε πρώτος;» ή έστω «πότε πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε;». 

Έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι ο Σμιθ λέει στο λεξικό του της Βίβλου, του 1863, στο λήμμα *Barbarian*:
“Every one not a Greek is a barbarian” is the common Greek definition, and in this strict sense the word is used in Rom. 1:14. It often retains this primitive meaning, as in 1 Cor. 14:11; Acts 28:24.

Στον Δημητράκο δεν υπάρχει, στον Σταματάκο υπάρχει. Παραπέρα δεν έψαξα. Κανένας δεν φαίνεται να γνωρίζει την προέλευση.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 7, 2009)

Το βλέπω να έρχεται το καινούργιο αρθράκι Νίκο. Φαντάζομαι κοίταξες ενδεχόμενους ορισμούς του "βαρβάρου" σε Ησύχιους, Σουΐδα κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2009)

Αρθράκι από εμένα, δεν νομίζω. Κι αν έχουν γραφτεί για το θέμα! Ορίστε όμως το εισαγωγικό άρθρο του καθηγητή Σκιαδά στο λήμμα *βάρβαροι* του Πάπυρου.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 7, 2009)

Όχι εννοούσα τον άλλο Νίκο! :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Όχι εννοούσα τον άλλο Νίκο! :)



Το ψιλοσκέφτηκα, αλλά ήταν ευκαιρία να ανεβάσω υλικό για τον συνονόματο.


----------



## sarant (Aug 7, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ συνονόματε -Μαρίνο, κάτι βγαίνει :)

Για να δεις όμως πόσο αχάριστος είμαι, συνονόματε, όχι μόνο το είχα ήδη δει το κείμενο, αλλά είχε προλάβει να μου κάνει εντύπωση, όχι καλή, το χωρίο:
_Ο Ηρόδοτος λέγει πως οι Αιγύπτιοι είχαν μια ισορρόπηση του χαρακτηρισμού των βαρβάρων με
όλες τις ξένες γλώσσες (2, 158, 5: «βαρβάρους δέ πάντας οι Αιγύπτιοι καλέουσι τους μη σφίσι
ομογλώσσους»)._


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 8, 2009)

Bar bar is Greek to me 
...and Varvaressos ruined me :)


----------

